# Just Jerry...



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

When you have littermates (twins), it's easy to just see them as 
a unit. They have always been "Tabitha and Jerry". It's great to
see them together; but, I think it is important to remember that
they are also individuals. So, here is my boy, doing what he 
does best, just being Jerry 

*happy*










*inquisitive*










*meditating* 










*magnificent*










*that's my Jerry *


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

He looks amazing. I love the hair on his ears, all fluffy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol love it ! 

i also kinda have twins , justice my mothers dog and jasper now my friends dog.(lol she keeps saying she's going to give him back when i move after what happen but i'm not sure)

anyway i understand what you mean , and sometimes it's hard to get pics of JUST hem because they are always up under each other lol


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

'Magnificent' is right!! What a beautiful shot... Jerry is so handsome!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I am swooning here. Jerry IS magnificent. He is perfection and I love him! I'm so glad he has you... someone who truly appreciates how great he is.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh he is so handsome!
Lovely pics Therese. x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I love Jerry. hes soo beautiful x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Jerry is such a beautiful dog...I love his markings and his color is magnificent. His fluffy little paws are kissable.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I love Jerry, he is SO gorgeous! Just a stunning boy.


----------



## herno1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beatiful pup


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhhh, beautiful boy! I LOVE the "meditating" one...very sweet.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry is absolutely fabulous looking in all those pics. 
I can get over how regal and proud he looks in 
the last pic.


----------



## herno1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

So Many faces, of the cute Jerry.  He is such a beautiful chi!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry is indeed a Very Handsome boy!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I love his expressions! So cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Therese ! He is certainly magnificent  i love them both! but they looks just as good seperate !


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a beautiful boy


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Jerry is such a gorgeous boy! The pictures I bet dont do him justice!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments. I am so
very proud of Jerry. I sent the last pic to his breeder. She
said she is definitely repeating the breeding. The female is
in heat now; but, she is skipping this breeding, so it will be 
during her next cycle. I cannot wait to see those pups!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

jerry is just stunning. he's beautiful, Therese!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

He's just gorgeous!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is so sweet.I love him.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just love Jerry, he is soooooo handsome


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is just so beautiful!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What great pictures Therese...did you take those ?? He is stunning !! He looks like the sweetest dog ever. xoxo


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yes, I took the pictures. I take many, many pictures


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice~! jerry is too cute


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG I am LOVING that last pic! I wish Tito had long hair like that...he was born medium-haired, so his never feathered out quite that much...just on the tail.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He is just Beautiful, his coat and that smile, my heart goes pitty pat when I see Jerry, I love those pictures of him tilting his head up to the sun. I hope he is just as sweet as he looks. You are truly lucky to have one another.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

haha--he is so cute... great pictures...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Jerry is an absolutely beautiful chi! Just love him to pieces!!!:love4:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for all of your sweet comments!
A lot of people have asked me about Jerry's personality.
Well, he is the little "Man of the House". He is the first
to bark and investigate any unusual noises. He is my
protector and defender. And yet, he is the sweetest little
guy you would ever want to meet. He is good natured, happy
and loves to give puppy kisses. If you hold him in your lap, he
just sighs and settles in, totally motionless, while he soaks up all
of that attention. You could not ask for a better companion 
or a better representative of the Breed. I am so very delighted
to have him as my very own. 
That's my Jerry :king:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Jerry is gorgeous! Bella has a crush on him.


----------

